# Tap-a-draft Dispensing System



## BigGameHunter (20/10/03)

> How It Works
> 
> The Tap-A-Draft allows you to serve any carbonated beverage with
> all the benefits, and without all the expense of costly, bulky CO2
> ...



Price is $115.00

website is http://www.ibrew.com.au/


----------



## Wasabi (21/10/03)

BGH..


THANK YOU! I've been looking for something like this locally for over 3 years! (Didn't want to import one.....)

Now...how to finance it......


----------



## deebee (21/10/03)

Wheredyageddit?


----------



## GSRman (21/10/03)

deebee: read the first post very carefully.. especially toward the bottom.. 

Ive been looking at something like this for a while.. including building my own... but instead ive just decided to go all out... 

my bits are on their way... 

i'll be sure to post some pics


----------



## johnno (21/10/03)

Sorry to hijack the thread but

this is similar but I dont know if its available in Oz yet.

http://www.beermachine.com/


----------



## deebee (21/10/03)

Oooh, that hurts... Have looked, drooling, at that site a few times, I was just hoping that some HBSs might actually stock them. GSR did you order yours direct from the importer?


----------



## GSRman (21/10/03)

deebee: nah, i gave up trying to go small size.. and ive just ordered 3 18l kegs and a reg, and im setting myself up with all the rest of the gear... 

so i'll be kegging my first beer in a couple of weeks (it went into the secondary last night)


----------



## Wasabi (20/11/03)

Well guys, I've ordered one so we'll see what it's like.

Should be here next week some time. Yeah...yeah...I know it's just a poor mans keg, but I'm an ale drinker and I don't think I need to go to all the fuss of kegging just yet.

Keep it warm, keep it flat I say 

Seriously though it looks like an interesting unit. Wife was concerned that we wouldn't be able to put it in the fridge, but I told her it will fit just fne after I remove the water filter.....


----------



## Batz (20/11/03)

Give us all an update when you get it
Don't need one myself have kegs already


----------



## Linz (22/11/03)

So for your $115, what do you get?

1 x plastic bottle and head plus gas bulbs?

or 1 x head and several bottles??


----------



## mitch.flint (2/4/13)

I was just having a read of this after the recent news of the "Tap King" system that Lion are thinking of introducting. I'd definitely be interested in a small system which you can put into your fridge, are there any alternatives around the 5L mark?


----------



## tricache (2/4/13)

Depends if the Tap-a-draft systems still had there explosion "issues"...I bought a heap of second half gear of a guy and he had a couple of these kits in them...didn't touch them


----------



## Danielscott26 (2/4/13)

I think they look good. A good cheap option instead of buying kegs.


----------



## NewtownClown (2/4/13)

mitch.flint said:


> I was just having a read of this after the recent news of the "Tap King" system that Lion are thinking of introducting. I'd definitely be interested in a small system which you can put into your fridge, are there any alternatives around the 5L mark?


 Mini keg 5l system
http://minikeg.net.au/


----------



## sshann001 (2/4/13)

I have just bought a package, and finished my first keg. I think they are terrific. My brewery is a way from the house, so pouring a beer when I want one is an issue that requires a hike. I have never liked bottling as I am lazy in that respect! This is the perfect solution. A 6l keg fits perfectly in the fridge (after prior consultation with SWMBO), so no more hiking for me! The only thing I would say is natural or forced carbonation prior to kegging, and consumption within 1 week is the go as I have found that force carbonating using the chargers plus dispensing ended up using 3 chargers ($4.50) over 8 days. Anyway, I am very happy with the product overall.


----------

